# Ammonia Burns



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

I threw a bunch of feeders in my piranha tank last night for the first time in a while. This morning the feeders were gone but a couple of my p's have blackish-brown coloured smudges on their gills and head.

Is this an ammonia burn? If it is could it be from the feeders?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to injury forum.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

ammonia burn is white I believe, it looks like a cloudiness on the surface of their body. But I may be wrong. I don't think its ammonia burn though.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

wow


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

doesnt sound like ammonia burns to me


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Doesn't sound like ammonia burn to me either. Here is a pic of my Eigenmanni freshly imported w/ ammonia burn.

View attachment 111478


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

So I wonder what the black "smudges" would be on his fish? Can we have some pictures?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I do not think that it is ammonia burn either. Post some pics for a proper ID.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

pix would help determine problem 
It did for me as I thought I had ammonia burns on my fish but doesnt seem that way.


----------

